# need advice... newest non-golden rescue...



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I would recommend you consult a veterinary behaviorist. If these people are in your area... I highly recommend. If they're not...contact them and ask for a recommendation to someone closer:
Vet Behavior

The bite probably was out of fear. For now, keep your new dog on leash when your kids are around. I would not let them interact. Be cautious when/if you pick up your dog.


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you! I will contact them. They are 2 hours away but I will make it work.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

If you're able to, think about driving to see them... I've got to see both of them speak before and they're VERY professional and very great at what they do.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is an absolute doll! Thank you for giving her a good home. Patience is right, and so is thinking all her behavior is out of fear. I would give her lots of room, no kids picking her up, until she is more secure. 

I agree with Reddogs about getting a vet behaviorist involved to help you make a plan for working with her fears. I think with lots of patience she will come around to be a great little dog, she's already making baby steps.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

No knowledge about biting, but my third rescue was very fearful. He was an adult (5ish) golden who was afraid of ME (not all women and loved teenage boys), overpasses, cameras, flashlights, ball caps, loud noises, flapping laundry, PetSmart, the car, on and on. You get the picture.

It took him about 3 months to get over his fear of me and some of his other fears were never completely resolved. We took obedience classes and he got out and about a lot to help him learn to fear less.

Zoey sounds to have made a lot of progress in a short time. I definitely agree to not let her interact with the kids until she gets over this.

Good luck with her!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zoey*

Zoey is just adorable!
Bless you for adopting her!!


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

I have told the kids to leave her and she will come to them when she's ready. Thats easier said than done with my youngest but I keep her focused with Diesel. I realized that when the kids are home she will stay in her little bed.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I would recommend completely keeping them separated until she's better acclimated to your home and you've consulted with a professional. This way your new dog will never feel threatened by the kids, and have fewer bad associations. Use crates, gates, and doors.

Once she knows a few behaviors/tricks, you can set the kids up on one side of a gate, puppy on the other, and have them ask for tricks and/or toss treats to her. Puppy will have plenty of room to feel safe and won't be able to access them... and the kids will have a good first way to interact.


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Awesome advice! Thank you! & I already sent them an email.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Great! I hope you have as good of an experience with them as I have had.


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

I got a quick reply back from them. I will be calling tomorrow to discuss the situation further and see about getting something scheduled for them to come to my home and set a behavior modification plan


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Do you think she could change? or will she always remain fearful of some things?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sounds like she is slowly coming out of her shell. I'm sure with your loving care she will continue to improve. Thank you for helping her.


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

I believe she will come around. I will also be seeing a behaviorist. Then I will get her into some training classes. 

Today day 5 she has shown a little more progress. She has been coming out of her little corner a lot more than usual and we had a good time playing outside earlier (just Zoey and me) I believe she is slowly building trust in me.


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

I do appologize for not updating in a while. I had posted all this info on the Havanese forum for their advice as well. 

Days 6,7,8 
I won’t go into all the details for each day but they were good days. I was told to try and let her eat out our hands that way she associates us with a good thing. I had the kids try to feed her and it was successful. She was curious and came up to them smelled the food grabbed a piece then walked away to eat, but she kept coming back for more 

Day 9
A friend came over and Zoey ran to her little corner scared, and shaking. If my friend got to close to her she growled. I don’t know what my friend was thinking...maybe the closer she got that my dog would accept her but all it did was frighten her more. I had to tell her to back off and I put Zoey in her kennel and covered it so she could feel safer.

Day 10 
I have four kids, but Zoey will not go near them and she growls at my husband. I was very surprised to see that while Bella my youngest child was sitting on the sofa Zoey decided to join her she is still unsure and that’s OK but she is making an effort. Bella and I are home often so Zoey is getting used to us being there but no one else. 

Day 11
My kids have been doing great not bothering her at all. I told them she will come to them when she is ready and not to grab her. This morning my little girl said mom watch this she sat on the floor and said, "come here Zoey" and Zoey ran up to her licked her on the nose then ran back into her bed. 
I did talk to a behaviorist but before going through with an apt (which for 2 hours is going to cost me $425) I decided to wait and allow time for her to adjust before I go that route.

****Well tonight was not so good. My sister came to visit and I am watching her kids while she work. The kids did not bother Zoey at all, but she went into her corner and did not come out. She would growl every now and then but no one was bothering her. Just having the kids in the living room obviously made her uneasy. I did get the kids into our great room to play so it was quieter in the living room.
When it’s just Zoey and I she is great. She follows me everywhere, and wants to play. However, when the kids are here or company comes over she stays in her corner and sometimes growl. 
I know it’s only been a short time, but I feel like a failure. I have worked with my foster dogs and have had amazing progress and found great homes. However, with my own rescue it has been difficult. I guess the behaviorist is needed. 
I have bought a book, “A Guide to living with and training a fearful dog” by Debbie Jacobs

Day 12
It seems like when Zoey takes a step forward she takes two steps back as far as progress. Zoey has been unpredictable. She plays one minute then growls the next. She growls at everyone but me. She growled and snapped at my 9 year old and all she did was bend down to pick up something from the floor. 

Day 13
This morning she seemed OK for a little while. She was very happy when we went outside just her and me and Diesel, but when we came inside she started growling at my husband. 
Tonight we grilled some food and had friends over. I made sure everyone knew not to mess with her, talk to her, or go near her just to leave her, but she still growled at everyone that entered my living room. I moved her so she was in a more quite place. 
The conflict I have is she should be in a quite calm environment, but I have four children and lots of nieces and nephews that come over often. Zoey growls at adults and children but I think children make her really uneasy and I can’t make my children not come into the living room. I can move her but I don’t want her to feel alone.… I really dont know what to do. While the kids are in school its pretty quiet here, maybe I should just move her to a quieter place when company comes over.
****I read the book “A Guide to living with and training a fearful dog” by Debbie Jacobs GREAT book! I have realized that I have been doing a few things wrong, which could be a reason for some of her set backs. It has given me a better understanding of Zoey's behavior. I will definitely try recommendation from the book. 

Day 14
Today it was pretty quite in my house. It was a good relaxed day. Zoey was playful with me and Diesel but growled at my husband anytime he passed by. 

**stopped logging**
I haven't been logging the past few days. I have been feeling kinda down about this. I talked to my vet today about everything. I was told having a fear biter is the hardest to overcome and still may never be 100% trustworthy. She told me it may be in Zoeys best interest to be in a quieter home.... idk

I have been talking with a trainer. We scheduled and appointment for him to to come to our home on Saturday 1/29. 

*****I did meet with the trainer Saturday. It wasn't at all what I expected. It was more like just a counseling session. We sat at my kitchen table for 2 hours talking. I understand he didn't want to approach her because he didn't want to scare her, but I thought he would attempt to in order to see her reaction. idk

He did throw some treats out to see if she would come out of her little corner and she did but she wouldn't come within 4-5 feet. He had his back turned and when he said her name she took off running. 

He said that happy go lucky dog is in her, but it will take time and patience. He suggested that I try DAP dog appeasement pheromone or talk to my vet about Prozac. Also recommended that when company comes over to put her in a quite place..out of line of site. I was told everything I am doing is great and I'm on the right track. I asked about a training class in order to try and socialize her but he said it would be to overwhelming for her.

I have realized that Zoey prefers animal companion over human. I know it will take lots of time and patience with her.

Thanks for listening (reading) ,
Jenn


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I just don't have any advice because this way out of my realm of experience.

I do want to say I hope you can find a way around Zoey's problems.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You have a long road ahead of you and it will take a lot of time and patience, but I believe she will do better it just will take many, many months to see real progress. A certified veterinarian behavourist will be the biggest help if you can find one to work you.

By the way she is completely adorable!


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank yall, it is a very very slow process. She seem OK through the week when the house is normally quiet but on weekends she seems really stressed  Its really sad seeing her like that and I trying my best....


----------

